# Any plans for Easter dinner? What will you be serving?



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 26, 2018)

My daughter and family will be coming. Hopefully my sister and brother in law ,a cousin and his wife. I just finished putting the Grand kids Easter basket together. Sadly it will probably be the last of the Easter Bunny. The oldest is in the 4th grade and the youngest is in 2nd grade. I think once the older one gets wind of the fact there is no bunny that will spoil it for the youngest. I'm just enjoying the moment. I'm serving ham,sweet and white potatoes, corn and a couple of undecided green veggies and homemade bread. For dessert I made some cookies for the kids. which I've already made and froze. A blueberry tea cake, mini chocolate chip cheese cake cup cakes. I'll have ice cream on hand as well. What will you be doing if you celebrate Easter?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ruth, your Easter dinner is making my mouth water,sounds delicious.
My plans don't include cooking.I'll be going to the later service at my church,starts at 10:30am.I expect our sanctuary will be filled with members&friends who are known as the 'C&E' crowd only come at,Christmas&Easter. Afterwards,there will be a reception with all sorts of goodies.The rest of my day will just take it easy Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2018)

We will have our usual family dinner at my MIL's; everyone brings a dish and she provides the ham.  There is always an egg hunt after lunch for the little ones.    I'm contributing corn, a green salad, a relish tray and a pie.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2018)

A quiet day at home.

Ham
Kielbasa
Cauliflower Gratin
Maple glazed carrots
Cabbage salad
Pickles, olives, horseradish
Mixed berries with cream or a few pieces of dark chocolate or both!!!

Maybe a half dozen pickled eggs.

Ruth, I still make myself a small Easter basket every year because it makes me happy, don't let the grownups spoil your fun!!!


----------



## DaveA (Mar 26, 2018)

Taking the long 12 min. drive to our daughter's for Easter dinner.  Another daughter and family will be there and with a couple of great grandkids it should be a "bakers dozen".

On Saturday, a grandson, wife , and 8 month old will be driving up from Connecticut to spend the day.  

All family - -all the time!!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 26, 2018)

Haven’t had the G kids over for quite some time
They still talk about the last one
We had a natural garden in the front yard of our three story house, built in the 1800s
Those precious little beings just loved looking for the eggs in there






It got so they’d give ‘em back for us to hide again


Too long ago


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Mar 26, 2018)

Jersey Ruth, your dinner sounds great! Have a Happy Easter.

I usually go to my youngest son's house. He and his wife have 6 kids, and three of them still believe in the Easter Bunny. I'll bake the ham and a sweet bread loaf. My DIL takes care of the rest.

If I get there early enough I get to watch the kids hunt for Easter eggs. The egg colors coordinate with a prize; small toys, pieces of candy and the like. The Golden Egg is the Big Find. It gets traded in for a crisp one-dollar bill.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Mar 26, 2018)

Yep, going to our favorite dinner theater and the buffet is top notch!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 27, 2018)

Going to my cousin's place, she will do a turkey and trimmings. I will provide dessert and a bottle of wine.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2018)

No plans whatsoever, I think my husband is working over Easter, not sure..


*Ruth* can I come to yours for Easter pwetty please... it sounds like a lovely dinner


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2018)

We are expecting about 25 here for brunch!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> We are expecting about 25 here for brunch!!!




OMG!!!...I would love that!! You know that's what keeps you young in mind Ken...all the love from your family...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 27, 2018)

Nothing for us. No family get-together and that's ok with us. All family lives far away. No Easter Basket's for either of us, even though we do love the candy........just can't have it. Haven't even talked about Easter Dinner. Didn't even get out the Easter décor this year for inside.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 27, 2018)

Goose for us this year.  Probably served with spiced kale, parsnips and Pommes boulangere.
[h=1][/h]


----------

